# Those Brilliant Folks In Uniform*



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 1, 2010)

Those Brilliant Folks In Uniform*


======================================================================
Actual radio conversation released by the Chief of Naval Operations,
10-10-95.
======================================================================
   #1: Please divert  your course  15 degrees  to the  North to  avoid
       a collision.

   #2: Recommend  you divert YOUR course  15 degrees to South  to avoid
       a collision.

   #1: This is  the Captain of a  US Navy ship. I say  again, divert
       YOUR   course.

   #2: No. I say again, you divert YOUR course.

   #1: THIS IS THE AIRCRAFT CARRIER ENTERPRISE, WE ARE A LARGE WARSHIP
       OF THE US NAVY. DIVERT YOUR COURSE NOW!

   #2: This is a lighthouse. Your call.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.snopes.com/military/lighthouse.asp


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 1, 2010)

I know. I know. But it's still funny. 

I love the history on it.


----------

